# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  intrastat: fattura rimborso spese spedizione

## lelly_potty

gentili signori, 
Sto impazzendo. ho pareri discordanti per quanto riguarda la compilazione del modello intrastat. 
Devo registrare 2 fatture che hanno solo rimborso spese. Non trovo nessun codice che sia adatto a ciò.  
Alcuni mi hanno detto che non si deve registrare, altri mi dicono invece che la fattura va registrata ma non conoscono il codice. 
C'è qualcuno che mi potrebbe aiutare? 
Buona giornata e grazie mille

----------


## anagre

Allora, se le spese di trasporto sono fini a se stesse (ad esempio hai ricevuto un omaggio, ma ti fatturano il trasporto, oppure è la stessa ditta di trasporto che ti fattura una spedizione) il codice servizio dipende un po' da cosa si trasportava e come soprattutto... quindi partendo dal gruppo 490000 io individuo ad esempio:
494118 Servizi di trasporto stradale di corrispondenza e pacchi
494119 Altri servizi di trasporto stradale di merci 
Se invece ti fatturano un trasporto che fa riferimento ad una spedizione di merce (in acquisto e regolarmente fatturata) allora diventa accessorio all'acquisto, quindi è intra bis (e non intra quater - servizi) e segue la nomenclatura combinata della merce acquistata. 
Comunque se mi dai più dettagli saprò essere più precisa.

----------


## forstmeier

> gentili signori, 
> Sto impazzendo. ho pareri discordanti per quanto riguarda la compilazione del modello intrastat. 
> Devo registrare 2 fatture che hanno solo rimborso spese. Non trovo nessun codice che sia adatto a ciò.  
> Alcuni mi hanno detto che non si deve registrare, altri mi dicono invece che la fattura va registrata ma non conoscono il codice. 
> C'è qualcuno che mi potrebbe aiutare? 
> Buona giornata e grazie mille

  Una spesa può essere un costo, certamente non ci illumina circa la natura della 'spesa'. 
Elencare tutte le possibilità non è possibile purtroppo. 
saluti, 
.

----------


## LEONARDO 2861

Ho ricevuto una fattura di un albergo del marocco. La fattura va registrata solo in contabilita' ? L'art. Di esenzione e' l'art.7 quater come per le fatture di alberghi cee o vanno registrate in maniera differente? Grazie

----------


## forstmeier

> Ho ricevuto una fattura di un albergo del marocco. La fattura va registrata solo in contabilita' ? L'art. Di esenzione e' l'art.7 quater come per le fatture di alberghi cee o vanno registrate in maniera differente? Grazie

  Ci sono diversi Post in merito con spiegazioni precise anche molto recenti. 
RICERCA = 'cerca' 
saluti, 
.

----------


## lelly_potty

> Allora, se le spese di trasporto sono fini a se stesse (ad esempio hai ricevuto un omaggio, ma ti fatturano il trasporto, oppure è la stessa ditta di trasporto che ti fattura una spedizione) il codice servizio dipende un po' da cosa si trasportava e come soprattutto... quindi partendo dal gruppo 490000 io individuo ad esempio:
> 494118 Servizi di trasporto stradale di corrispondenza e pacchi
> 494119 Altri servizi di trasporto stradale di merci 
> Se invece ti fatturano un trasporto che fa riferimento ad una spedizione di merce (in acquisto e regolarmente fatturata) allora diventa accessorio all'acquisto, quindi è intra bis (e non intra quater - servizi) e segue la nomenclatura combinata della merce acquistata. 
> Comunque se mi dai più dettagli saprò essere più precisa.

  Si, scusate. 
Allora io ho pagato la spedizione di divani che produco in azienda. Ho fatto una fattura al mio cliente, per il rimborso delle spese che ho sostenuto per la spedizione del mio materiale. 
Cosa devo fare? 
La cosa è complicata a quanto pare  :Embarrassment: )  :Embarrassment: ) 
Grazie per l'attenzione

----------


## anagre

In realtà sarebbe abbastanza semplice... conoscendo tutti i dettagli!!! Scusa ma ancora non capisco bene la dinamica dell'operazione, comunqe ci provo: 
HAI VENDUTO I DIVANI AL CLIENTE? Hai fatturato i divani e poi hai fatturato le spese di trasporto riferite alla cessione dei divani?
Se la risposta è SI, allora devi inserire le spese di trasporto alla stessa voce dei divani, quindi come CESSIONE, CON LA STESSA NOMENCLATURA. 
(P.S. sei mensile o trimestrale? e il periodo relativo alla cessione della merce è già stato presentato oppure le domanda è riferita al periodo ancora in corso?) 
Se invece hai spedito il materiale per lavorazione o per omaggio o qualsiasi altra cosa, e quindi non l'hai fatturato, le spese di trasporto rientrano nell'INTRA 1 quater, COME SERVIZIO, e qui devi ricercare la voce tra quelle di cui parlavamo sopra (49xxxx)... 
non so se sono riuscita a cogliere nel segno, ma resto a disposizione!!!!

----------


## lelly_potty

> In realtà sarebbe abbastanza semplice... conoscendo tutti i dettagli!!! Scusa ma ancora non capisco bene la dinamica dell'operazione, comunqe ci provo: 
> HAI VENDUTO I DIVANI AL CLIENTE? Hai fatturato i divani e poi hai fatturato le spese di trasporto riferite alla cessione dei divani?
> Se la risposta è SI, allora devi inserire le spese di trasporto alla stessa voce dei divani, quindi come CESSIONE, CON LA STESSA NOMENCLATURA. 
> (P.S. sei mensile o trimestrale? e il periodo relativo alla cessione della merce è già stato presentato oppure le domanda è riferita al periodo ancora in corso?) 
> Se invece hai spedito il materiale per lavorazione o per omaggio o qualsiasi altra cosa, e quindi non l'hai fatturato, le spese di trasporto rientrano nell'INTRA 1 quater, COME SERVIZIO, e qui devi ricercare la voce tra quelle di cui parlavamo sopra (49xxxx)... 
> non so se sono riuscita a cogliere nel segno, ma resto a disposizione!!!!

  La mia salvezza!! 
Per la cessione sono mensile e le fatture riguardanti i divani sono già state inserite ad agosto, mentre per le spese...le presento a settembre. Quindi mi stai dicendo che non andrebbero sotto la prima sezione e non sotto la terza? 
scusami ma voglio essere sicura di non fare errori. 
grazie grazie grazie

----------


## lelly_potty

La mia salvezza!! 
Per la cessione sono mensile e le fatture riguardanti i divani sono già state inserite ad agosto, mentre per le spese...le presento a settembre. Quindi mi stai dicendo che andrebbero sotto la prima sezione e non sotto la terza? 
scusami ma voglio essere sicura di non fare errori. 
grazie grazie grazie 
(avevo scritto sbagliato)

----------


## anagre

> ... Quindi mi stai dicendo che andrebbero sotto la prima sezione e non sotto la terza?  
> (avevo scritto sbagliato)

  Ecco, la situazione che temevo di più!!!! Adesso non ti salvo più tanto, perchè ora i dubbi ce li ho anch'io. 
Però, secondo la mia esperienza e soprattutto secondo la mia logica, ritengo che, essendo il servizo  *accessorio* alla vendita, andava inserito nello stesso periodo e alla stessa voce doganale della cessione, quindi adesso, va semplicemente fatta rettifica in + dell'importo dichiarato ad agosto. (quindi sezione 2, INTRA1-TER) 
Purtroppo questa non è una certezza che ho, nel senso che non ho in mano riferimenti normativi o altro ad avallare la mia teoria... però ti dico in modo molto semplice e informale, che _io_ farei così. 
Invito chiunque abbia informazioni utili, a smentire o confermare quanto scritto!!!

----------


## forstmeier

> Ecco, la situazione che temevo di più!!!! Adesso non ti salvo più tanto, perchè ora i dubbi ce li ho anch'io. 
> Però, secondo la mia esperienza e soprattutto secondo la mia logica, ritengo che, essendo il servizo  *accessorio* alla vendita, andava inserito nello stesso periodo e alla stessa voce doganale della cessione, quindi adesso, va semplicemente fatta rettifica in + dell'importo dichiarato ad agosto. (quindi sezione 2, INTRA1-TER) 
> Purtroppo questa non è una certezza che ho, nel senso che non ho in mano riferimenti normativi o altro ad avallare la mia teoria... però ti dico in modo molto semplice e informale, che _io_ farei così. 
> Invito chiunque abbia informazioni utili, a smentire o confermare quanto scritto!!!

  Con i dati giusti alla mano la risposta era semplice dall'inizio: 
Anagre ha già risposto in modo chiaro. 
Comunque:
- se il trasporto è inerente alla cessione nello stesso periodo attuale (10/10) semplicemente aumentare l'ammontare fiscale totale. 
- se l'addebito trasporto si riferisce ad una dichiarazione precedente richiede una rettifica in più (+) Sezione 2. In sostanza aumenta il valore fiscale della cessione. 
saluti, 
.

----------


## lelly_potty

> Ecco, la situazione che temevo di più!!!! Adesso non ti salvo più tanto, perchè ora i dubbi ce li ho anch'io. 
> Però, secondo la mia esperienza e soprattutto secondo la mia logica, ritengo che, essendo il servizo  *accessorio* alla vendita, andava inserito nello stesso periodo e alla stessa voce doganale della cessione, quindi adesso, va semplicemente fatta rettifica in + dell'importo dichiarato ad agosto. (quindi sezione 2, INTRA1-TER)

  Grazie mille, però la fattura che ho in mano di rimborso spese è datata 07/09/2010, quindi presumo che sia un errore non registrarla nell'itra di settembre. 
uffa...che confusione 
Grazie mille ancora

----------


## anagre

Ma torniamo sempre al discorso della competenza.
ai fini delle cessioni di beni FA FEDE LA DATA DI SPEDIZIONE e non la data di fatturazione.
Il servizio accessorio si considera effettuato al momento della SPEDIZIONE. 
Questo anche ai fini IVA, comunque... sarebbe sbagliato emettere fattura a settembre per un servizio effettuato ad agosto. Ma qui mi fermo, perchè non vorrei aprire un nuovo capitolo!!!

----------


## forstmeier

> Grazie mille, però la fattura che ho in mano di rimborso spese è datata 07/09/2010, quindi presumo che sia un errore non registrarla nell'itra di settembre. 
> uffa...che confusione 
> Grazie mille ancora

  E adesso, che cosa sarebbe questo 'rimborso spese' ? 
Se dico 10/10 attuale, evidentemente concerne la scadenza/periodo di presentazione Intrastat. Infatti il mese di ottobre non è terminato ma il 09/10 si. (come indicato *se non ancora dichiarato* 'aumentare il valore fiscale') 
Se la cessione è avvenuta, visto che paga anche il trasporto, in 09 - procedere come descritto. Se la cessione è anteriore al 09/10 fare la rettifica.  *In casa mia*
Quando mia moglie ritorna a casa con la 'spesa' le chiedo "che cosa hai comprato ?" La moglie risponde: "fagioli, pomodori, pane" e cosi via. 
saluti, 
.

----------


## anagre

> Grazie mille, però la fattura che ho in mano di rimborso spese è datata 07/09/2010, quindi presumo che sia un errore non registrarla nell'itra di settembre. 
> uffa...che confusione 
> Grazie mille ancora

  Credo che stiamo facendo un po' di confusione sui termini.
Quando tu parli di rimborso spese, intendi una fattura ATTIVA, in cui tu addebiti al tuo cliente le spese di trasporto sostenute per fare la spedizione? 
Perchè nonostante sia un bel po che ne parliamo, leggendo l'utlimo messaggio tuo ho avuto ancora una volta il dubbio che la fattura fosse passiva... 
Tu non hai ricevuto fatture ue per le spese di trasporto, l'hai emessa tu la fattura, giusto? 
Perchè se qualcuno in UE sta fatturando a te il trasporto dei tuoi divani al tuo cliente... beh, cambia tutto allora... 
Se sei tu che fatturi, vale tutto quello detto finora. Senza altri dubbi!!!!

----------


## lelly_potty

> se il trasporto è inerente alla cessione nello stesso periodo attuale (10/10) semplicemente aumentare l'ammontare fiscale totale. 
> - se l'addebito trasporto si riferisce ad una dichiarazione precedente richiede una rettifica in più (+) Sezione 2. In sostanza aumenta il valore fiscale della cessione. 
> saluti, 
> .

  mi scuso, cosa intende per 10/10 che non capisco? mi scuso ma come pernso abbiate capito ... è da poco che presento gli intrastat. 
aumenta il valore fiacale della cessione...cioè? cosa devo fare? 
grazie mille ancora

----------


## forstmeier

> mi scuso, cosa intende per 10/10 che non capisco? mi scuso ma come pernso abbiate capito ... è da poco che presento gli intrastat. 
> aumenta il valore fiacale della cessione...cioè? cosa devo fare? 
> grazie mille ancora

  *leggere il mio intervento delle ore 13:38* 
- *Perchè* non indica almeno il periodo di dichiarazione intrastat cessioni, risp. *quando ha fatto o farà la dichiarazione.* 
- *Perchè* non specifica se questa fattura trasporto la registra soltanto oppure la rifattura al cliente e quindi entra in Intrastat in quanto come già spiegato fa parte del VALORE DELLA MERCE. 
Rispondere p.f. alla domanda precisa di 'ANAGRE' altrimenti qui non vediamo la fine. 
Non si possono dare soluzioni precise senza avere i dati/situazione precisa. Ogni dettaglio può capovolgere la risposta e quindi l'impegno diventa inutile. 
saluti, 
.

----------


## anagre

> mi scuso, cosa intende per 10/10 che non capisco? mi scuso ma come pernso abbiate capito ... è da poco che presento gli intrastat. 
> aumenta il valore fiacale della cessione...cioè? cosa devo fare? 
> grazie mille ancora

  
ALLORA, Vediamo se riusciamo a chiudere la questione. 
Tu hai addebitato al tuo cliente UE i primi di settembre il costo delle spese di trasporto che tu stessa hai sostenuto per la spedizione del divano. Questa spedizione però è stata fatta ad agosto quindi: 
IL VALORE FISCALE DELLA CESSIONE (hai venduto il divano per 1000 euro) va AUMENTATO dell'importo delle spese di trasporto (stai addebitando al cliente 200 euro di spese di trasporto): 
DOVEVI DICHIARARE in Intra agosto, (presentato entro il 25/09/10) 1200 EURO. Ne hai dichiarati 1000, *DEVI FARE RETTIFICA DEL MESE DI AGOSTO x + 200 EURO* 
Se la situazione è quella che ho descritto sopra, non devi fare altro. Se la situazione invece è diversa, allora faccene un quadro PRECISO (metti tutti i dettagli, anche quelli insignificanti)! 
Spero che adesso la cosa ti sia più chiara, immagino che se sei nuova della materia ti sembra tutto complesso, ma credimi, non lo è!!! Devi solo aiutarci  a capirti meglio!!!!!!

----------


## lelly_potty

> ALLORA, Vediamo se riusciamo a chiudere la questione. 
> Tu hai addebitato al tuo cliente UE i primi di settembre il costo delle spese di trasporto che tu stessa hai sostenuto per la spedizione del divano. Questa spedizione però è stata fatta ad agosto quindi: 
> IL VALORE FISCALE DELLA CESSIONE (hai venduto il divano per 1000 euro) va AUMENTATO dell'importo delle spese di trasporto (stai addebitando al cliente 200 euro di spese di trasporto): 
> DOVEVI DICHIARARE in Intra agosto, (presentato entro il 25/09/10) 1200 EURO. Ne hai dichiarati 1000, *DEVI FARE RETTIFICA DEL MESE DI AGOSTO x + 200 EURO* 
> Se la situazione è quella che ho descritto sopra, non devi fare altro. Se la situazione invece è diversa, allora faccene un quadro PRECISO (metti tutti i dettagli, anche quelli insignificanti)! 
> Spero che adesso la cosa ti sia più chiara, immagino che se sei nuova della materia ti sembra tutto complesso, ma credimi, non lo è!!! Devi solo aiutarci  a capirti meglio!!!!!!

  Hai capito benissimo cosa intendevo e mi hai dato la risposta in maniera esaustiva. Mi scuso perchè gli altri interventi non erano chiari e mi hanno confusa. Credo che tu sia stata l'unica persona che ha letto con attenzione ciò che ho scritto. GRAZIE MILLE ANCORA. Ora chiederò al mio commercialista come fare la rettifica di cui mi hai parlato. 
Grazie mille ancora. 
lelly_potty

----------

